# Best Cycling Technique Book



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

Been riding about a month or so, after reconstrucive knee surgery in February. Up to about 41 miles on my regular ride, and really loving the sport. The first knee surgery failed and I go back in tomorrow morning to start the whole thing again. 12 weeks on crutches, with a lot of time to read. Figured now might be the time to learn something about technique, for example, how properly to pedal, how to learn how to descend, control my bike etc. I have read plenty of Lance books, which are fun, but can you recommend any good books for techniques? Not ready to descend into bike maintenance at the moment.

Thanks in advance,

darren


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*RoadBikeRider.com*

Go to roadbikerider.com and look over their selection of books and e-books. There are a couple that will be just what you need.


----------



## senatorw (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks.


----------

